# 7 months of MAC



## Ada (Aug 22, 2005)

I've been collecting MAC since February... and I don't even want to think about how much money I've spent on all of this. It's an addiction-- I'm powerless to stop it. I just hand over my credit card and walk out with bags of pretty colorfull things to play with...  anyway, here it all is. If you want to know what any of the shadows or pigments are, just ask (I wasn't going to go through and type that all out!)

xoxo Ada


----------



## trishee03 (Aug 22, 2005)

Wow, the color quality is great on those pics.  Beautiful collection.


----------



## Ada (Aug 22, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *trishee03* 
_Wow, the color quality is great on those pics.  Beautiful collection._

 

Thank you. The colors look good because I increased the saturation in Photoshop-- I hate how washed out my camera makes stuff look, so i always do a little bit of adjusting.


----------



## Star (Aug 22, 2005)

7 months?!  I'm glad I'm not the one having to pay those cc bills!


----------



## Juneplum (Aug 22, 2005)

that's a KILLER collection for 7 months girl! WOWEE!!!!


----------



## pinkmilk (Aug 22, 2005)

You got some rockin colors! Im so jealous!


----------



## missunderstood (Aug 22, 2005)

I love the rainbow colours! Great collection!


----------



## Gloriamgo (Aug 22, 2005)

Omg!  What colors are those on the left side?  The pinks and reds?  I want!


----------



## valley (Aug 22, 2005)

lol dude!! I suck!  I've been at it 7 months too, and I dont even have half that much.  I looooove your e/s selection.  Thats what I'm aiming for... uh in a much more basic lower cost type way.


----------



## Las Diavolas (Aug 23, 2005)

You Been Busy Little Girl =)


----------



## jess98765 (Aug 23, 2005)

7 months and youv'e got all that???! wow!  i can't imagine how much you'd have after like 2 years!!  Keep it up girl!


----------



## mspixieears (Aug 23, 2005)

Amazing! And yes, your photos are really good, or at least they look true-to-life. My MAC collection is much smaller and I've just had my 1st anniversary of being a MAC-lover! Fantastic!


----------



## Hikaru-chan (Aug 23, 2005)

Nice collection.


----------



## I_Love_Buffy (Aug 24, 2005)

why didnt you depot the eye shadows??? you could have lots lots lots of lipstick for freeeeee


----------



## lah_knee (Aug 24, 2005)

i dont depot either! i will never depot. its not that i dont want free lipsticks (honestly though i dont like lipstick i like lipglass) its just that i like having them in pots. much cuter. and ive found a way to store them using the holiday charm boxes


----------



## Ada (Aug 24, 2005)

Storage is becoming a huge problem for me, though. As you can see from the first picture, I've only got room for 3 or 4 more shadows on the little shelves in my traincase. And I hate how everything else is just thrown in the bottom part. Finding a specific eyeliner in there when I'm getting ready in the morning is hell. I've been seriously considering de-potting lately. But yeah-- the pots are so much cuter! And I like being able to see all the colors at once. And I don't really wear lipstick (though I might start wearing it if I had a ton of free ones!)

lah_knee, you wouldn't have any pictures of your storage that you could post, would you? I really need ideas!


----------



## Ada (Aug 24, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Gloriamgo* 
_Omg!  What colors are those on the left side?  The pinks and reds?  I want!_

 
The far left column is
(from top to bottom):

Coppering
Girlie
Angelcake
Living Pink
Sushi Flower
Cranberry


----------



## fairytale22 (Aug 25, 2005)

Wow!!! That's a great collection!


----------



## kradge79 (Aug 25, 2005)

You're doing awesome for 7 months! Can't wait to see it after the next 7!


----------



## Sarah (Aug 25, 2005)

What a great collection you have after just 7 months


----------



## AprilBomb (Aug 25, 2005)

Nice! That's what I call livin the good life! Gorgeous color selection.


----------



## XxTinker_BellxX (Aug 27, 2005)

Agh... i could call you crazy, butit would only be out of ENVY!! grrrr......


----------



## lah_knee (Aug 30, 2005)

hopefully you have MUA

http://www.makeupalley.com/account/p...picture=362169

but thats how i store mine <3


----------



## iluvtinkerbell23 (Aug 30, 2005)

loverly e/s. jealous.


----------



## user2 (Apr 17, 2006)

I smell depotting mayhem! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





but it's a really nice collection!


----------

